# Drying Off and Moon Phase



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

On Yahoo's organic dairying forum, a vet was commenting on his practice of dehorning cows in the waning moon phase as a way of cutting back bleeding. (Really interesting thread about the pros and cons of a horned herd.)

Is anyone familiar or know anything about benefit of trying to dry off during the waning phase?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Found nothing abt drying off but here is and interesting article re: planting /weaning/breeding etc. 
http://www.freereindesigns.com/is_it_time_to_wean.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I do know if you wean at that time...they will not bawl their heads off. We learned that one years ago. Also they will eat more during certain phases of the moon. I think its interesting to say the least.

Ken in MI


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

aRealdairyman said:


> I do know if you wean at that time...they will not bawl their heads off. We learned that one years ago. Also they will eat more during certain phases of the moon. I think its interesting to say the least.
> 
> Ken in MI


Really??? I always thought that was a bunch of baloney...anyone else notice real changes with the moon phases? I guess I'm just not that observant!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

My dad always followed the "moon" thing, swore by it. Planted garden by it, harvested garden by it, my brothers and dad had a few cows,(not long because of my dads cancer) and sheep. They all swore by it. I am going to pay more attention to it. Carolyn


----------



## hallelujahdairy (Dec 11, 2007)

I wean my babies by the moon phase and have less crying and more positive results. 
http://www.almanac.com/astrology/index.php


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I'm one that believes there is a connection with moon phases and animals and us.......but I have also found that local weather can be a bigger influence on "animal" actions or reactions.
I wean when it's time to wean....dehorn when it's time to dehorn....plant when the ground has enough moisture in it, and the ground is warm enough. Breed doe's when they are in heat.

As there is a "harmony" thing at work on earth, I find it lacking to be just following any one thing that is a small part of it.
I think you will find that moon phases play a bigger role with animals that are out in the wild, and a lesser role with animals who are kept in captivity.
JMO.....Whim.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I know the Amish will only geld horses according to the moon phase . I will have to ask them about other things they do by the moon.


Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

When I raised rabbits I always bred by the moon phases. and worming also now I am not an astrology person at all but there is a homonic rythum thing going on with the tides etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I noticed that the goats are ornerier when theres been an earthquake, I have checked the USGS eathquake site often because of them. I do know that planting at midnight during a full moon works best. I am not however going out at midnight to plant my veges, to many to plant.


----------



## leslieh (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep, I have my trusty Farmers Almanac and wean and castrate per the "signs". The kids just seem to handle and weaning and castrating better.

Leslie


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

When I garden by the moon, it seems that the rains falls appropriately on the seedlings or it is cloudy on the days they first emerge, things go right for them. When i worked labor and delivery at the hospital, all us nurses swore that the moon influenced the birth of babies. So why wouldn't it influence other things? it sure influences tides and such...the moon is powerful.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok...this from a pratical, show-me, person....but, we used to keep up with the signs in the vet clinics, just for fun and we came to the conclusion, that when the signs were below the thighs, sugeries were not as bloody. And much more blood when the signs were in the heart! Not scientific or anything...but just months of observation. We had to do surgeries when the clients wanted them...but we did start taking extra precautions with "heart" days.
:blush Even now, if it's an elective surgery here...disbudding, cutting scurs, ect...I wait until the signs are in the feet. Less blood loss.
Kaye


----------



## menagerie (Nov 26, 2007)

my opinion has always been... if the moon can move the ocean, it HAS to have some "pull" on people and animals. 

also, have ya'll heard (or can you confirm) that when you dig a whole in a full moon cycle, that there will be "too much" dirt to fit back in... and during a new moon, "not enough" dirt???


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Well...no, but I guess anything is possible. In my wet sticky dirt, that could be a good thing! Now, if I can just convince the does to dig their holes by the signs...I got it made filling them back up.
Kaye


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

Kaye White said:


> Ok...this from a pratical, show-me, person....but, we used to keep up with the signs in the vet clinics, just for fun and we came to the conclusion, that when the signs were below the thighs, sugeries were not as bloody. And much more blood when the signs were in the heart! Not scientific or anything...but just months of observation. We had to do surgeries when the clients wanted them...but we did start taking extra precautions with "heart" days.
> :blush Even now, if it's an elective surgery here...disbudding, cutting scurs, ect...I wait until the signs are in the feet. Less blood loss.
> Kaye


Where do you find this? I saw the link to the farmer's almanac page, but didn't see anything about signs and body parts?? You've really piqued my curiousity!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.ramblinroseranch.com/foaling calculator.htm


----------



## hallelujahdairy (Dec 11, 2007)

also http://www.almanac.com/astrology/index.php


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

awesome, thanks you guys!! I've never seen this stuff before, fascinating!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll have to admit this intrigues me. But I've never tried it. Usually just do what I need to do when I can find time to do it.


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

New moon is tomorrow and the full moon is the 23rd. So I figure I'll start getting ready to dry off in the next couple weeks (move to once-a-day milking and reducing milkstand feed), and then stop milking four or five days after the 23rd. The pregnant does are all hovering beteen 3#-4# a day now. (I've got one yearling ff (April '07) who doesn't seem to know it's winter -- she's milking slightly over 10# a day and will be milking through thank goodness.)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I always bred my rabbits by the moon or the most fertile days which worked great but other than that nada.


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, this Thursday is the end of this waning phase of the moon. Three days before the last full moon (the 23rd), I moved all the pregnant does to once-a-day milking. Two I'll just keep milking like this until I have pregnancies confirmed. I stopped milking Kay altogether three days into the waning phase: she's been very comfortable, and I've not been tempted to milk her udder. Her sister Meg's milk finally dropped into the 2#-3# range, and I stopped milking her Saturday. I wouldn't call her comfortable or uncomfortable, but she is pretty full, not strutted. She's going to get a "dinner" salad of parsley, sage, and red cabbage (or is red cabbage just used externally by engorged women?) the next couple evenings. A very inconclusive sampling, but I'll continue the next group on the next waning.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

wouldn't use red cabbage as is to gassy for goats you may have a problem with bloat. IMO


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

We grow a fair bit of cabbage, so all the goats are used to having some every day. I took it out of my milkers' salads (yes, salads on the milkstand in the AM) because visiting childbirth educator told me that red cabbage is used to knock back breast engorgement. Moderation is the key I think with all novel foods.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah that is good to know Tricia I just have always stayed away form cabbage especially for myself so of course my goats and rabbits.


----------

